# Radiação solar



## luisfranco (13 Set 2010 às 19:01)

Boa tarde
Não sei se é o sitio para fazer esta pergunta mas gostaria que alguém me esclarecesse esta dúvida. Estou neste momento a começar a fazer uma tese sobre solar térmico e precisava de saber se é possível obter a radiação solar ao nível do solo. E queria saber se há este valor para os vários dias do ano. E onde posso consultar estes valores...
Cumprimentos 
Luís Franco


----------



## AnDré (13 Set 2010 às 20:35)

luisfranco disse:


> Boa tarde
> Não sei se é o sitio para fazer esta pergunta mas gostaria que alguém me esclarecesse esta dúvida. Estou neste momento a começar a fazer uma tese sobre solar térmico e precisava de saber se é possível obter a radiação solar ao nível do solo. E queria saber se há este valor para os vários dias do ano. E onde posso consultar estes valores...
> Cumprimentos
> Luís Franco



Em W/m^2?

Como por exemplo, isto:
Estação da Moita (Hotspot)
(ver solar radiation)


----------



## luisfranco (14 Set 2010 às 09:51)

Exactamente isso. Agora queria esses dados na zona do carregado. E se há ja registos dos 365 de um ano. 
Obrigado Cumprimentos


----------



## AnDré (14 Set 2010 às 11:48)

luisfranco disse:


> Exactamente isso. Agora queria esses dados na zona do carregado. E se há ja registos dos 365 de um ano.
> Obrigado Cumprimentos



Há uma estação amadora em Benavente.


----------

